# The Knack



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

One for John H not sure if this works? Click the picture to play the clip.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Sounds like someone I know well...............

He will know who! :wink:


----------

